#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-03-02
<veebers> thomi: hey, you have a moment?
<thomi> veebers: depends
<veebers> thomi: heh, was just going to ask, what do you know about NotImplemented? I thought it was a 'normal' exception, but it's not a callable (like ValueError for instance)
<thomi> veebers: NotImplementedError is the callable
<veebers> thomi: ugh, of course, thanks :-)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-03-03
<thomi> barry: got a second?
<barry> thomi: about to head to a meeting in 4m
<thomi> barry: this should be fast... I'm building a deb package, and quilt is complaining about upstream source changes, but I haven't made any, and the diff it's generating (to show me the changes I made) is  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10518520/
<thomi> it thinks I modified /dev/null? wtf?
<thomi> oh, or is that it's way of saying that I created an empty file?
<barry> thomi: the latter :)
<barry> thomi: maybe the test suite leaves a turd?
 * thomi rolls eyes
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> thanks :D
<thomi> thomas
<thomi> oops
<barry> thomi: np! :)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-03-04
<thomi> barry: I don't suppose you're still around?
